# What type of weapon do you carry on the road?



## Everymanalion (Feb 7, 2014)

Now I am currently down in Northern Mexico and I see the locals carrying massive machetes everywhere for farm work but could also be used as a weapon obviously but for them(and myself) a tiny little actual knife on your person outside your home is considered a big deal law wise and I have been hassled about mine in my bag on multiple occasions. (2 1/2 inch blade)

Now I was wondering, what sort of weapons do you usually carry when on the road? Anyone have any advice for something that could be used as a weapon and a dual purpose to tell the police and get out of trouble, I usually say my knife is for camping but I have been hassled so much about it at checkpoints im ready to get a machete and say ima' campesino ha.

What do you carry for protection?


----------



## pigpen (Feb 7, 2014)

In the states I get by with a smiley. I don't really consider my knife a weapon, because if someone else pulled a weapon on me, I'd pull my smiley not my knife. Plus if you gotta cut someone, you should probably ditch your knife afterwards and I like my knife. And a smiley gives you an extra foot or so or reach and I already have pretty long arms.

If I were in mexico I'd carry a .38, but that's just me. I'd also make sure I had a decent amount of cash available to grease the palms of any authorities I may encounter. From what I've been told, if the cops hassle you, the proper response is "Yo pago ahora" or "I'll pay now"


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 7, 2014)

get a pry bar. no mater the size it will work. you cant block it, grab it, or defend yourself against one. well you cant defend yourself against a knife either, unless you have a weapon yourself.
just dont hit to hard or youl kill the opponent.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 7, 2014)

police consider a pry bar a burglary tool in the states. potential ticket for "possession of burglary tools". gives cops a reason to go through all your stuff, looking for "stolen" items.


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a small knife I got at a flea market. My friend uses a stun gun. He got me once and it knocked me right on my fucking ass.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 7, 2014)

dmac66 said:


> police consider a pry bar a burglary tool in the states. potential ticket for "possession of burglary tools". gives cops a reason to go through all your stuff, looking for "stolen" items.


i did not know that. youre free to carry it here atleast.


----------



## MEOW (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been considering getting a thing of bear mace, any laws on that? 
That'd really be good in any threatening situation I think


----------



## DesertRat (Feb 7, 2014)

MEOW said:


> I've been considering getting a thing of bear mace, any laws on that?
> That'd really be good in any threatening situation I think



Not sure on the laws, but be super careful on using any kind of spray for defense. 

Make absolutely sure your target is downwind, because if any that you spray gets on you, you're in for a world of irritation, and a crosswind will blow your spray away from your point of aim unless you're real close.

Also, should the target be a trustee of modern chemistry or otherwise similarly impaired, you might not achieve the desired effect (if any). 

I'm not saying don't carry Bear Spray, just putting out there to keep the above factors in mind is all. 

----------------------------------------------------------

No matter what form of protection a person chooses to carry, please practice and become proficient with it. Don't just buy something and have that be the end of it, because that line of thinking could be the end of you, and that would suck moldy donkey balls.


----------



## sketchytravis (Feb 7, 2014)

Make a monkey fist necklace... Get like up to two feet on it


----------



## MEOW (Feb 7, 2014)

I have this thing attached to my pack. it looks like a weird keychain of some sort, but is actually meant to be used with your fist.

Does anybody know the legality of carrying this? 
i doubt a cop would even recognize what it is.


----------



## nvasv (Feb 8, 2014)

MEOW said:


> I have this thing attached to my pack. it looks like a weird keychain of some sort, but is actually meant to be used with your fist.
> 
> Does anybody know the legality of carrying this?
> i doubt a cop would even recognize what it is.


Queerpocalypse (based out of Los Angeles) distributed something similar to those for free at the L.A. manarchist book-fair.


----------



## MEOW (Feb 8, 2014)

nvasv said:


> Queerpocalypse (based out of Los Angeles) distributed something similar to those for free at the L.A. manarchist book-fair.
> View attachment 12508


i like that one much much more than mine!


----------



## sketchytravis (Feb 8, 2014)

MEOW said:


> I have this thing attached to my pack. it looks like a weird keychain of some sort, but is actually meant to be used with your fist.
> 
> Does anybody know the legality of carrying this?
> i doubt a cop would even recognize what it is.


 

pretty sure that theyre illegal in a couple states, I remember I was gunna get a metal set and it couldn't be shipped to like ny cali and a couple other states... idk maybe its one of them grey area things..


----------



## sketchytravis (Feb 8, 2014)

on the other hand. heres another lil fancy tool you can have, and youcant get shit for it
http://www.budk.com/product/Defense-Wrench/175634.uts


----------



## travelin (Feb 8, 2014)

my wife used a collapsible wading stick for flyfishing. it goes in a little bag, you pull it out, shake it, it turns into a four foot staff with a steel point on the end. I used it a bit after she died when my leg was acting up. if you look a bit crippled, no one says boo about a four foot metal pole in your hand.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 8, 2014)

I've always had a smaller fixed blade in my pack, not sure on legalities, shorter than my hand length though, and I've been having a small gerber hatchet last few trips, carried for fire and shelter too, I have a small one dose pepper spray too. Next round is a walking stick, because I enjoy just walking a lot too.


----------



## Erable (Mar 5, 2014)

pigpen said:


> In the states I get by with a smiley. I don't really consider my knife a weapon, because if someone else pulled a weapon on me, I'd pull my smiley not my knife. Plus if you gotta cut someone, you should probably ditch your knife afterwards and I like my knife. And a smiley gives you an extra foot or so or reach and I already have pretty long arms.
> 
> If I were in mexico I'd carry a .38, but that's just me. I'd also make sure I had a decent amount of cash available to grease the palms of any authorities I may encounter. From what I've been told, if the cops hassle you, the proper response is "Yo pago ahora" or "I'll pay now"



How do you tie a smiley? Or do you just center the lock in the bandana then fold it over?
Whenever I tried to tie one(for shits) the knot ended up slipping off.
Edit: I think I found the right way to do it.


----------



## man of the forest (Mar 6, 2014)

im from idaho and there is not much that they consider a weapon here. its still legal to carry a pistol on your hip as long as its not concealed... but when i go out of state i i carry a leatherman or a swiss army knife. a leatherman normally comes with a good sheath to put on your belt its a tool fist pack and if you have time you can pull out the blad. i have mine on a three foot para cord leash makes for a great fuck you in the face when it hits your head or the back. and cops cant tell you its not a tool.


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 15, 2017)

Tried and true Smiley (1 foot of heavy chain with a steel Rapid-link at the end of it). And a hatchet Multitool (Hatchet, hammer, prybar) in case you really have to fuck something up.....or cut some wood. Either way, both legal.

The smiley wont kill anyone, but it will sure get you desired results. Unless the person has a gun or something.


----------

